# Документ ничтожный или "ничтожный"



## Kolan

Как вы думаете, какой вариант имеется в виду? (Дмитрий Медведев о транзите газа)


----------



## vox05

Kolan said:


> Как вы думаете, какой вариант имеется в виду? (Дмитрий Медведев о транзите газа)



А с кавычками - это как ? Без кавычек - обычный null and void, а  с кавычками ни разу не видел, чтобы так писали.


----------



## Kolan

vox05 said:


> А с кавычками - это как ? Без кавычек - обычный null and void, а с кавычками ни разу не видел, чтобы так писали.


Да вот, пишут в кавычках. Мне кажется, что кремлёвские речеписатели несколько озадачили публику, так и не приученную к смешению стилей.

Газпром: Украинская сторона подписала *документ* по контролю за *...* 
12 янв 2009 *...* Д.Медведев назвал *документ* "*ничтожным*" и дал поручение правительству РФ не применять подписанный протокол. Сегодня ночью премьер-министр *...*
quote.ru/stocks/fond/2009/01/12/32266886.shtml - Il y a 12 heures

Трибуна \ Медведев отменил "*ничтожный*" газовый протокол 12 янв 2009 *...* Медведев отменил "*ничтожный*" газовый протокол *...* заявил президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев. По его словам, это "*ничтожный*" *документ*. *...*
tribuna.com.ua/news/172709.htm - Il y a 13 heures 

Еврокомиссия: Украина подпишет новый протокол о транзите газа *...* Д.Медведев назвал _*документ*_ "_*ничтожным*_" и дал поручение правительству РФ не применять подписанный протокол. Помимо этого президент России отметил, *...*
www.podrobnosti.com.ua/economy/2009/01/12/575939.html - Il y a 15 heures

Медведев отменил \"*ничтожный*\" газовый протокол - 
12 янв 2009 *...* Медведев отменил \"*ничтожный*\" газовый протокол *...* заявил президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев. По его словам, это "*ничтожный*" *документ*. *...*
www.gerhardt.com.ua/index.php?showtopic=481178 - Il y a 12 heures 

Мне употребление без кавычек режет слух. Имеется в виду недействительный документ. Если - ничтожный, то какое-то значение он, всё-таки, имеет. Ничтожно малое, но всё-таки значение.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Although I have not heard the original speech of our President, I suppose that the document is *ничтожный *without the inverted commas (quotation marks). It means that it is either a falsification (i.e., it is not a genuine one) or it was executed in an inappropriate way (for exmple, if the declared terms of agreement between Russia and Ukraine are impossible to fulfil because they severely suffocate the economic interests of Russia ).

Inverted commas *"**ничтожный**" *areoften usedwhena journalist or a presenter refers to someone else's words. The inverted commas simply emphasize that it is a reported speech. They do not indicate that the commas carry any sense at all.


----------



## Kolan

dmitry_86 said:


> although i have not heard the original speech of our president, i suppose that the document is *ничтожный *without the inverted commas (quotation marks). It means that it is either a falsification (i.e., it is not a genuine one) or it was executed in an inappropriate way (for exmple, if the declared terms of agreement between russia and ukraine are impossible to fulfil because they severely suffocate the economic interests of russia ).
> 
> inverted commas *"**ничтожный**" *areoften usedwhena journalist or a presenter refers to someone else's words. The inverted commas simply emphasize that it is a reported speech. They do not indicate that the commas carry any sense at all.


Тогда в кавычки надо забирать "ничтожный документ", а не только "ничтожный". Иначе это как минимум намёк на переносное (или даже противоположное по смыслу) значение.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Not necessarily. For example: Он (Д.А. Медведев) назвал документ "ничтожным". Such form of reporting the other person's saying is encountered quite frequently. Your suggestion is also possible: Как сказал Д.А. Медведев, это "ничтожный документ" не может рассматриваться всерьез (just an example)


----------



## Kolan

dmitry_86 said:


> not necessarily. For example: Он (Д.А. Медведев) назвал документ "*ничтожным*". Such form of reporting the other person's saying is encountered quite frequently. Your suggestion is also possible: Как сказал Д.А. Медведев, это "ничтожный документ" не может рассматриваться всерьез (just an example)


Речь идёт о том, что вся такая терминология приемлема только в общении юристов-профессионалов. Та же фраза, высказанная в расчёте на широкую публику, ничего, кроме удивления, вызвать не может. Потому что "*ничтожный*" в обыденной речи означает "настолько малозначительный, что им можно пренебречь", а это совсем не то, что имел в виду Президент РФ, высказавшись в микрофон на весь свет.


----------



## Ptak

> Речь идёт о том, что вся такая терминология приемлема только в общении юристов-профессионалов. Та же фраза, высказанная в расчёте на широкую публику, ничего, кроме удивления, вызвать не может.


Я ни разу (c) не юрист, но понимаю значение выражений "ничтожный договор", "ничтожная сделка" и т.п. Так что не волнуйтесь вы так уж за нас, за широкую публику.

P.S. Юристы-профессионалы, между прочим, вовсю используют свою лексику и в общении с клиентами.


----------



## Oh là là

Хотя я и не юрист, мне выражение ничтожный договор/contrat nul не режет слух (возможно, потому что нередко встречается в переводах). На мой взгляд, вполне допустимо использовать юридические термины в подобных выступлениях, не всё ж общаться доступным языком Николая Степаныча ( хотя он и очень сочный и выразительный). Думаю, уместнее поставить в кавычки выражение целиком, что подчеркнёт его юридический характер и исключит бытовое толкование.


----------



## Q-cumber

Привет *Kolan*!

Дело обстоит следующим образом: если Медведев (или любой другой человек) называет документ (или что-либо еще) ничтожным, он имеет в виду слово в его прямом значении, и пишется оно, естественно, без кавычек. Когда имярек <John Doe> впоследствии ссылается на слова "Медведева", написание зависит от отношения имярека к мнению "Медведева" <Медведева я взял в кавычки, т.к. я имею в виду некую условную личность  >    
   Если имярек категорически не согласен с этим самым мнением, и хочет это подчеркнуть, основные эпитеты типа "ничтожный" (жалкий, вороватый ... you name it) берутся в кавычки. По смыслу получается что-то вроде "so called".


PS *ничтожный* (adj.) -в данном случае - означает "не имеющий какого-либо значения; бессодержательный, пустой" (insignificant)


----------



## Oh là là

q-cumber said:


> Привет *kolan*! Ps *ничтожный* (adj.) -в данном случае - означает "не имеющий какого-либо значения; бессодержательный, пустой" (insignificant)


 Понятие "ничтожность" означает, что действие, совершенное в виде сделки, не порождает и не может породить желаемые для ее участников правовые последствия в силу их несоответствия закону. Ничтожная сделка, являясь неправомерным действием, порождает лишь те последствия, которые предусмотрены законом в качестве реакции на правонарушение. Требование о применении последствий недействительности ничтожной сделки может быть предъявлено любым заинтересованным лицом, а также суд вправе применить такие последствия по собственной инициативе (п. 1 ст. 166 ГК).


----------



## Q-cumber

Oh lа lа said:


> Понятие "ничтожность" означает, что действие, совершенное в виде сделки, не порождает и не может породить желаемые для ее участников правовые последствия в силу их несоответствия закону. Ничтожная сделка, являясь неправомерным действием, порождает лишь те последствия, которые предусмотрены законом в качестве реакции на правонарушение. Требование о применении последствий недействительности ничтожной сделки может быть предъявлено любым заинтересованным лицом, а также суд вправе применить такие последствия по собственной инициативе (п. 1 ст. 166 ГК).



Ну вот, оказывается этот термин даже официально разъясняется в Гражданском Кодексе. Спасиобо за приведённую формулировку!   
     Только с кодировкой у Вас опять проблемы возникли.  Попробуйте переключиться на "Cyrillic - Automatic".


----------



## Oh là là

q-cumber said:


> Попробуйте переключиться на "cyrillic - automatic".


 Ну, не получается у меня! Что бы ни делала - всё те проблемы !


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Ну вот, оказывается этот термин даже официально разъясняется в Гражданском Кодексе.


Хотите сказать, что газовый конфликт будет разрешаться по Гражданскому Кодексу РФ?

Речь идёт о заявлении международного характера, которое распространялась всеми средствами массовой информации по миру. "Недействительный" не породило бы никакой двусмысленности и было бы абсолютно нейтральным по стилю. Вопрос возникает из-за неоднозначности слова "ничтожный" и употребления его в контексте, который предполагает значение, к нему не подходящее.

Поэтому, как мне кажется, те, кто передаёт слово "ничтожный" в кавычках, точнее отражают суть сказанного.


----------



## Maroseika

В ГК есть понятие как "недействительной", так и "ничтожной" сделки, и это - разные вещи. То же деление существует в правовых системах других стран. В данном случае имелась в виду именно ничтожность сделки, а не ее недействительность.
Но я согласен с тем, что слово надо ставить в кавычки - просто как специальный термин.


----------



## Oh là là

kolan said:


> Хотите сказать, что газовый конфликт будет разрешаться по Гражданскому Кодексу РФ? "Недействительный" не породило бы никакой двусмысленности и было бы абсолютно нейтральным по стилю. Вопрос возникает из-за неоднозначности слова "ничтожный" и употребления его в контексте, который предполагает значение, к нему не подходящее. .


 Разница между *ничтожным* и *недействительным* договором есть, и значительная:  *ничтожный* договор не порождает юридических последствий, обязательств сторон с самогО момента его заключения, т.е. изначально, а *недействительный* - с момента признания его таковым ( т.е. он мог долгое время быть действительным и в этот период мог порождать юридические последствия и т.д.). Именно термин "недействительный" мог породить двусмысленность, а в той форме, в какой это было сформулировано, с юридической точки зрения всё однозначно.  Думаю, кавычки поставлены для того, чтобы те, кто не сталкивался с юридическим значением слова *ничтожный*, поняли, что это термин.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> В ГК есть понятие как "недействительной", так и "ничтожной" сделки, и это - разные вещи. То же деление существует в правовых системах других стран. В данном случае имелась в виду именно ничтожность сделки, а не ее недействительность.


Насколько неидентичным российскому может быть это деление в других правовых системах, показывает пример распространённого в мире французского droit civil, в котором оно проходит по возможности подтверждения собственно аннулирования сделки - это, соответственно, acte nul de *nullité relative* и acte nul de *nullité absolue*.

Разница между ними такая: *nullité absolue* не требует юридического подтверждения стороной, заинтересованной в аннулировании сделки (её может потребовать кто угодно), а *nullité relative *доказывать должна заинтересованная в ней сторона (articles 1338 à 1340 du Code civil).

http://www.en3mots.com/article-jurisprudence---droit-des-contrats-22488.html
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullit%C3%A9_du_contrat_en_droit_civil_fran%C3%A7ais


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Ну вот, оказывается этот термин даже официально разъясняется в Гражданском Кодексе.


Хорошо, а если я напишу для общей публики так:

"В споре о цене за газ контракт по его транспортировке является ничтожным",

то как меня поймут в свете вышесказанного? Допустим, я пишу аналитический обзор о текущих событиях в России для "экспатов", которые давно уже перестали въезжать в то, что там, на родине, происходит и нового ГК ни сном, ни духом не ведают, но читать этот обзор неизбежно будут и соотечественники, живущие в России?


----------



## Oh là là

Kolan said:


> Хорошо, а если я напишу для общей публики так:
> 
> "В споре о цене за газ контракт по его транспортировке является ничтожным",
> 
> то как меня поймут в свете вышесказанного? Допустим, я пишу аналитический обзор о текущих событиях в России для "экспатов", которые давно уже перестали въезжать в то, что там, на родине, происходит и нового ГК ни сном, ни духом не ведают, но читать этот обзор неизбежно будут и соотечественники, живущие в России?


 
Если Ваш обзор действительно будут читать люди, которые «перестали въезжать в то, что там, на родине, происходит и нового ГК ни сном, ни духом не ведают», то, чтобы они «въехали», можно «ничтожную сделку» поставить в кавычки и сделать сноску петитом , в которой для особо интересующихся объяснить значение этого термина, привести цитату из ГК, можно также провести параллель между  *nullit**é absolue* *и ничтожной сделкой (*Статья 166. Оспоримые и ничтожные сделки
1. Сделка недействительна по основаниям, установленным настоящим Кодексом, в силу признания ее таковой судом (оспоримая сделка) либо *независимо от такого признания* (*ничтожная сделка*).


----------



## Kolan

Ст.166 ГК - это не параллель статей code civil. Обе *nullité *доказывают в суде, и только судья принимает такое решение, а не должностное лицо, пусть он даже юрист и Президент страны в одном лице.

"Lorsque l'invalidité de l'acte atteint* un intérêt général*, l'acte est frappé d'une nullité « *absolue* ». *Toute personne intéressée* peut alors invoquer cette nullité ; le juge peut la prononcer d'office."

"Si seul *un intérêt particulier *est concerné, en revanche, la nullité sera « *relative *». Seul *le co-contractant atteint* peut l'invoquer."

Вы подали хорошую идею, спасибо. Я так и напишу петитом.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Ст.166 ГК - это не параллель статей code civil. Обе *nullité *доказывают в суде, и только судья принимает такое решение, а не должностное лицо, пусть он даже юрист и Президент страны в одном лице.


Но ведь суд не будет по своей инициативе рассматривать дело. Кто должен обратиться в суд с требованием признать сделку ничтожной. Что, в таком случае, мешает назвать сделку ничтожной до решения суда? Разумеется, это лишь мнение, но даже президенты имеют право высказывать мнения.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Но ведь суд не будет по своей инициативе рассматривать дело. Кто должен обратиться в суд с требованием признать сделку ничтожной. Что, в таком случае, мешает назвать сделку ничтожной до решения суда? Разумеется, это лишь мнение, но даже президенты имеют право высказывать мнения.


Может и по своей инициативе, и даже без судебного заседания. Во французском толковании *абсолютной недействительности* (nullité) это звучит так:

_"Toute personne intéressée peut alors invoquer cette nullité ; le juge peut la prononcer d'office".= Любое заинтересованное лицо вправе потребовать признания такой недействительности; судья может провозгласить её без запроса, d'office, самостоятельно.
_ 
*d'office*, locution                                           
                                                                                  Sens  Par la voie hiérarchique. Sans demande préalable

  Личное мнение стоит высказывать осторожно, особенно, если это касается юридической терминологии. Нельзя характеризовать юридическим термином *ничтожный *то, что суд таким не объявлял. В таком случае остаётся бытовое значение, которое с юридическим не совпадает.


----------



## Oh là là

Kolan said:


> Ст.166 ГК - это не параллель статей code civil. Обе *nullitй *доказывают в суде, и только судья принимает такое решение, а не должностное лицо, пусть он даже юрист и Президент страны в одном лице.


 Конечно, проводя параллель, следует указать на различия в законодательствах ("Оспоримая сделка недействительна в силу признания ее таковой судом, а ничтожная - в силу предписаний закона, т.е. независимо от такого судебного признания" http://www.az-design.ru/Projects/AZLibrCD/Law/CivilLaw/GKRF95/gkrf0166.shtml


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Хорошо, а если я напишу для общей публики так:
> 
> "В споре о цене за газ контракт по его транспортировке является ничтожным",
> 
> то как меня поймут в свете вышесказанного?




Не думаю.  По смыслу получается что-то вроде:  "В споре о цене *на* газ договор по его транспортировке (по своему значению) стоит где-то на последнем месте". Такая формулировка вообще не совсем корректна, независимо от конкретного термина ... "является - в споре". Как это понимать?  Вот если сказать: "с точки зрения одной из сторон (нератифицированный) договор по транспортировке газа является ничтожным (документом)", то всё будет более-менее понятно.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Личное мнение стоит высказывать осторожно, особенно, если это касается юридической терминологии. Нельзя характеризовать юридическим термином *ничтожный *то, что суд таким не объявлял.


 И нельзя утверждать, что фирма Х не права в споре с фирмой y, пока это не установлено вступившем в силу судебным актом? Тогда всем юристам и половине бизнесменов придется заткнуться навсегда.


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> Вот если сказать: "с точки зрения одной из сторон (нератифицированный) договор по транспортировке газа является ничтожным (документом)", то всё будет более-менее понятно.


 Нератифицированность договора не делает его ничтожным - по крайней мере, с точки зрения ГК РФ. Равно как не избавит от ничтожности и его ратификация. 
И в данном случае вряд ли важно,что ГК РФ не регулирует отношения между предприятиями разных стран, т.к. ГК Украины в этой части наверняка слизан оттуда же, что и наш.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Нератифицированность договора не делает его ничтожным - по крайней мере, с точки зрения ГК РФ. Равно как не избавит от ничтожности и его ратификация.
> И в данном случае вряд ли важно,что ГК РФ не регулирует отношения между предприятиями разных стран, т.к. ГК Украины в этой части наверняка слизан оттуда же, что и наш.



Согласен. Я не вкладывал никакого практического смысла в данную фразу, просто несколько отредактировал вариант Коляна, дабы смысл слова "ничтожный" стал более понятным для "общей публики".


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> И нельзя утверждать, что фирма Х не права в споре с фирмой y, пока это не установлено вступившем в силу судебным актом? Тогда всем юристам и половине бизнесменов придется заткнуться навсегда.


Существует вполне политкорректный способ обхода этого ограничения. Добавляют, например, впереди оговорку "*alleged(ly)*",и тогда ничьи права не затрагиваются.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Не думаю.  По смыслу получается что-то вроде: "В споре о цене *на* газ договор по его транспортировке (по своему значению) стоит где-то на последнем месте". Такая формулировка вообще не совсем корректна, независимо от конкретного термина ... "является - в споре". Как это понимать? Вот если сказать: "с точки зрения одной из сторон (нератифицированный) договор по транспортировке газа является ничтожным (документом)", то всё будет более-менее понятно.


Я вкладывал в эту фразу несколько иной смысл, а именно, что цена транспортировки газа составляет первые доллары за 1000 куб.м (1,7 -4,7), в то время как цена собственно газа за тот же объём - сотни долларов (200-450), то есть, в сотню раз меньше, иначе говоря, *ничтожна* (*ничтожно, пренебрежимо *мала). При этом все документы, регулирующие отношения между сторонами, могут быть в абсолютном порядке.

Ну, в самом деле, что там упираться в стоимость транспортировки, если за сам газ приходится платить в сто раз больше?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Нератифицированность договора не делает его ничтожным - по крайней мере, с точки зрения ГК РФ. Равно как не избавит от ничтожности и его ратификация.
> И в данном случае вряд ли важно,что ГК РФ не регулирует отношения между предприятиями разных стран, т.к. ГК Украины в этой части наверняка слизан оттуда же, что и наш.


Речь Медведева адресована больше западным политикам, чем украинским. Обе стороны отчаянно врут друг другу в глаза (и обе об этом знают), поэтому и стараются в публичном споре умалить значение собственной лжи за счёт раздувания лжи противоположной стороны.

Спор свёлся к области pr, а тут уж кто кого ловчее переврёт, тот и в шоколаде.


----------



## Panda Nocta

kolan said:


> Личное мнение стоит высказывать осторожно, особенно, если это касается юридической терминологии. Нельзя характеризовать юридическим термином *ничтожный *то, что суд таким не объявлял.


Можно. Суды в наших краях не изобретают право, а применяют уже существующие правовые нормы, закрепленные в нормативных правовых актах и доведенные до всеобщего сведения. Предполагается знание человеком (и иными субъектами права) правовых норм и способность к самостоятельному (либо с чужой помощью) осуществлению определенных выводов, в т.ч. о возможных правовых последствиях тех или иных действий(бездействия), вплоть до риска испытать на себе соответствующие неблагоприятные последствия. То, что правовая оценка события суда может не совпасть с правовой оценкой события участником спора, никоим образом не обязывает его изначально "высказываться осторожно".

В оригинальной цитате стоит использовать кавычки, поскольку термин "ничтожный" применен некорректно (не в соответствии с общепринятой терминологией, используемой в Венской конвенции о праве международных договоров, в статьях 52-53 в частности).


----------

